# Calls that you consider great.



## hoytslanger87 (Apr 14, 2014)

In the past few years I have been buying a few calls a year trying to start my collection up. I have a few Lonzos, Halloran's and rut n strut pot calls. I am looking to expand my pot call collection and also move into box calls. What are calls that you would consider hands down great calls and you would buy again without any hesitation?


----------



## LIPS (Apr 14, 2014)

Gobbler drool.


----------



## MKW (Apr 14, 2014)

Supreme StrutBuster.

Mike


----------



## hooksnhorns (Apr 14, 2014)

If you're wantin a good box, gotta have a Strutnrut (Richard Hudson) hen box. I love mine, so do the turkeys.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 14, 2014)

Lynch world champion, and quakerboy old boss hen, my new favorite nasty old hen.


----------



## Cole Henry (Apr 15, 2014)

My Lynch world champion sounds awesome!


----------



## Garnto88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Always stick with sure shot box and Ben lee twin hen.  Most realistic I have heard.


----------



## SCPO (Apr 15, 2014)

Scotts Cutter


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got a 4 pot attack.

Daybreak Shedula aluminum 
Daybreak padauk ceramic
Lightsout Osage copper
Halloran crystal mistress

And gotta love my billy whites hustlin hen.


----------



## watermedic (Apr 15, 2014)

I still like my Tom Gaskins scratch box


----------



## Cole Henry (Apr 15, 2014)

watermedic said:


> I still like my Tom Gaskins scratch box



Ive got one that I bought years ago at an expo down here in Fl and it used to sound great but just doesnt sound the same anymore. I wonder if i need to condition it or something or maybe some really fine soft sanding.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 15, 2014)

David Mills

Scotts Cutter

Cal's Dogwood Blossum


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 15, 2014)

Darrin Dawkins aluminum pot call.  I owe 2.  The only pot calls I've kept over the years.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

lynchs


----------



## MullisCC (Apr 15, 2014)

Darrin Dawkins short box. Jackie Strickland long box. I would call both great.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 16, 2014)

My favorites at the moment.

Aluminum- Lonnie Mabry asian cedar
Glass- Lonzo's birdseye maple glass over glass
Crystal- Halloran Crystal Mistress 
Copper- Mike Yingling dyed maple burl
Slate- Paul Platz cherry


Box call- Billy White Hustlin' Hen


----------



## dotties cutter (Apr 16, 2014)

Suppers ready! Yua'll git on in here right now.


----------



## rsimmons (Jul 2, 2014)

*Contact info*

Looking for contact info for Richard Hudson strut'n-n -rut'n turkey calls.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2014)

rsimmons said:


> Looking for contact info for Richard Hudson strut'n-n -rut'n turkey calls.



Shoot him a pm.

http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=19626


----------



## rsimmons (Jul 2, 2014)

No brainer LOL .Thanks Rex


----------



## Slicky (Jul 2, 2014)

1. Doug Morgan hen box.
2. Barefoot Box.
3. Tom Gaskin Scratch Box.
4. Mississippi Scratch Box. 
5. Mr. Elderman Box.

Never run a Richard Hudson, but was told it would come in high on my list.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 3, 2014)

MKW said:


> Supreme StrutBuster.
> 
> Mike



I've noticed Reeves getting a lot of hate postings the last year or so, not that he probably cares.


----------



## GLS (Jul 3, 2014)

watermedic said:


> I still like my Tom Gaskins scratch box



Tom Gaskins must have had the same publicity agent as the old Herter's Company.  He sure was proud of his calls.   I still have one or two of his stopper calls around the house.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 3, 2014)

Box Calls- Bob Harwell, Steve Mann, Lamar Williams
Pot Calls- Rut n Strut (Tim Sanford) , Spring Allure (Ricky Padgett), Jack Mincey
Trumpets- Billy Buice, MKW, Ralph Permar
Mouth Calls- Rut n Strut


----------



## bassculler (Jul 3, 2014)

any that you can make sound good


----------



## M Sharpe (Jul 4, 2014)

Mike Williams trumpet, Richard Hudson henbox and Russell Beard longbox.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Jul 4, 2014)

My lonzo aluminum in zebrawood is my favor I at


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 4, 2014)

Gaswamp said:


> I've noticed Reeves getting a lot of hate postings the last year or so, not that he probably cares.



The man makes a fine call. He takes your order and money then leaves you in the dark for months. Never returns calls or emails. Then finally sends your call. 
Many very good call makers who will give you personal service. He does not.


----------



## longbearded1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Any Marlin Watkins call
Daybreak potcalls by Gary Anderson


----------



## Hookspur (Jul 5, 2014)

Any older Cane Creek pot/peg, whether glass or slate, with the poplar base. Don't like the newer ones made from Mahogany nearly as much, but as an old boy in Alabama told me once when I played one for him, "son, it jest don't get no turkier than that!"


----------



## HartClemson99 (Jul 5, 2014)

Box calls: Albert Paul, Steve Mann, Lamar Williams
Pot calls:  Spring Allure


----------



## Double Cluck (Jul 6, 2014)

Nannyman said:


> The man makes a fine call. He takes your order and money then leaves you in the dark for months. Never returns calls or emails. Then finally sends your call.
> Many very good call makers who will give you personal service. He does not.



That surprises me, hearing that. I have several of his calls, family members own some also. I have known him well over a decade and never had any issues. He even fixed a call where I cracked the crystal a week before season and the whole transaction was done on an overnight postage. Having said that, he does make it clear that he hunts during turkey season and travels all over. That does not leave time for making calls.


----------



## Nannyman (Jul 8, 2014)

Double Cluck said:


> That surprises me, hearing that. I have several of his calls, family members own some also. I have known him well over a decade and never had any issues. He even fixed a call where I cracked the crystal a week before season and the whole transaction was done on an overnight postage. Having said that, he does make it clear that he hunts during turkey season and travels all over. That does not leave time for making calls.


 
There are/were some threads on another site about this. Not an uncommon occurrence.


----------



## VT Outfitter (Jul 8, 2014)

I suggest maybe looking into a custom hand made call. I found Ago couteax artisanaux (Ago's Custom Knives) pot calls to sound great and look beautiful as well. He also makes buck grunt tubes, duck calls, goose calls, predator calls, and awesome knives all from scratch all by hand. If your looking for something that is not "off the shelf", that is where I would get a turkey pot call. 

I have Primos run-n-gun that is small, in its own case including the stryker, and it sounds good. It has been the demise of many Tom's here in Vermont.


----------



## Double Cluck (Jul 9, 2014)

Nannyman said:


> There are/were some threads on another site about this. Not an uncommon occurrence.



Fair enough, I believe you. It still surprises me, based on my experiences with him.


----------



## Slicky (Jul 9, 2014)

watermedic said:


> I still like my Tom Gaskins scratch box



They do have a nice deep tone, I have called up several with mine.
I think It may even sound like a gobbler not wanting to gobble and the big boys come to run him off, I don't care why they come just as long as they do. And have never had a bird come in silent on it, always gobbling.


----------



## goblr77 (Jul 9, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> Darrin Dawkins aluminum pot call.  I owe 2.  The only pot calls I've kept over the years.



Another vote for Dawkins' aluminum. That call is awesome.


----------



## 1276 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sentell's New Moon Game Calls and Dirty Trades Hand Made Calls!


----------



## Palmetto gobbler (Jul 22, 2014)

x2 - they all call in birds - just a matter of how much you want to spend.  If you pockets are deep, then spend on...


----------



## PINE KNOT (Jul 27, 2014)

Albert Paul box
David Halloran TS or CM
Darrin Dawkins walnut aluminum
Darrin Dawkins walnut crystal
Jimmy Schaffer Mad Hen crystal
Paul Platz walnut glass
Paul Platz BE maple or cherry slate
Lonnie Mabry Hot Hen slate
Lonnie Mabry cedar or walnut aluminum(wood soundboard)
Clint Corder zebrawood slate 
Clint Corder osage glass


----------



## blong (Jul 31, 2014)

XT ravage


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Box Calls
Doug Camp - Unfair Advantage and Screamin Hen
Marlin Watkins any box call he makes


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Aug 1, 2014)

Steve Mann and Lamar Williams. I own a couple of calls from each guy. 

This cedar box call from Lamar is not only a work of art but it is one fine turkey calling instrument.


----------

